# Wolf Gourmet



## playero (Dec 1, 2021)

Have you heard about these knives?, made in Germany by the same people that make other kitchen appliances. are they good? how about the price?


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 1, 2021)

I have to imagine they are having these made by another party.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Dec 1, 2021)

Wolf ranges are worth every penny, even the $10k ones. The other stuff with their name on it though probably isn’t, and I can’t imagine the knives being substantially different from or superior to Wusthof, Messermeister, etc.


----------

